# Maxima & the iPod



## Niq6 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a 98 Maxima SE w/ the Bose system. Whats the best way to integrate my ipod to my car. I'd like to keep my bose system if at all possible. if not, what system would work best?


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

ITrip....(wireless FM transmitter)

or you could get one of those cassettes with the headphone cable and put it in the cassette player.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

yep that's the only way. Just remember if you change anything on the bose system you will have to change everything, Head unit, speakers, etc


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

you can leave the speakers, just remember to disconnect and bypass the amps.


----------



## bigPHIL (Dec 3, 2005)

There are ways to wire your ipod into your Maxima's standard Bose Unit. My dad did this for me but it took him some time.


----------



## airmn21 (Nov 30, 2005)

I bought an FM transmitter for my MP3 player, that I got for apx $30 at best buy. Its great because theres no modifications needed, you just tune your radio to 88.5 or one of the other options, and it sounds as clear as if you were listening to a CD. Just make sure you get a good one, some of the cheaper ones have to be close to the antenna. I think they make one specifically for the Ipod.


----------

